# Angeln am Lago Maggiore / Italien



## Rheincamper (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute ,

Da ich noch absoluter Anfänger bin ( nur theoretische Kenntnisse und gerage angeschaffte Anfängeraurüstung ) und noch keinen Fischereischein besitze ( habe mich für den nächsten Lehrgang angemeldet :b ) würde ich gerne im Urlaub im August meine ersten Praxiserfahrungen sammeln.

Wie kompliziert ist es , in Italien eine Angelerlaubnis zu erhalten ?#4 

Kann man die schon vor dem Urlaub aus Deutschland beantragen , und was kostet der Spass ? #c 

Hat schon jemand von euch am Lago Maggiore gefischt und was beißt dort ?
Habe eine leichte Spinnangelausrüstung ( 10-30 g Wurfgewicht ) und wollte auf Barsche vom Ufer angeln. 
Welche Schnur sollte man verwenden ? Habe z.Zt. eine 0,30 mm Monofil ( unbekannte Marke ) drauf , wollte aber noch auf was leichteres wechseln. Wäre 0,20 mm mono ( z.B. Balzer Platinum Royal ) geeignet.

Zum Spinnen wollte ich es am Anfang mal mit kleinen Twistern ( 5 und 7 cm ) versuchen , eventuell auch Gummifische in der Größe.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten und Tipps.:m


----------



## ralle (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore / Italien*

Hallo Rheincamper

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board !!

Schau doch mal hier http://www.reisefuehrer-lagomaggiore.de/angeln.htm  nach !


----------

